# I think Lucky might be in Labor!



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

Lucky usally does fine at night. Tonight she has been crying alot. She has tried to open up the door at least 10x to come to my room. She is eating and going to the restroom over and over again. She is walking in circles. I can see her back kind of streching and coming back together. I had set up a nice box for her in her room. It has a towl and a pre-worn old shirt from me in it. It always seems like she hangs out everywhere in her room EXCEPT her box 8O. The poor thing wont stop crying! Should I leave her to be or stay up all night with her? I am in high school and I have tests coming up I need to study for. My vet told me to leave her to be and let her do everything by her self. She has been crying and acting weird for about 2 hours. What can I do to make her calm down and be less worried? Do you guys she will be having her kittens tonight??


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She could be in labor. You could try petting her quietly to see if it helps settle her down. While petting, see if you can feel her abdomen muscles contracting.
Could you let her in your room with her birthing-box?


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*...*

I don't think I can let her in my room. She will probably use by bed instead. :?

She has calmed down some. Maybe she's just getting ready and she'll have the babies wednesday night... Poor thing. She is not crying anymore..just walking in circles...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Layer a garbage bag and several towels and let her lay on those on your bed?
I'm glad she seems to have settled down...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe she is in pain. I would call an emergency vet if she continues to labor with no results. Very often the mother cat will not accept the box we prepare for them. It has to be private and dimly lighted. Your studying is very important. 

Is there anyone else who could put her in the box and sit with her to watch the contractions? She should have a kitten within the hour, unless it's quite big. A vet could give her a shot of pit if the kitten is not too large to be born. It it's too large, he will deliver it by Caesarean section. I hope that's not the case. Good luck! 

I see that is has been two hours now. Has she been having contractions the whole time?


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*..*

i dont think she was in labor. She is acting normal now. It must of just been me being paranoid....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is normal, too! You should have seen me when my mare was in foal and due at any day. I called the vet when I saw her rolling...she was just scratching an itch, but I panicked. She foaled a few days after that.


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*WORMS!*

I am pretty sure Lucky has tapeworms! Can these be transfered to humans?? I saw white wiggly things coming out of her butt last night and my dad let her sleep outdoors for the night. I just called the vet. A tech picked up and he said he'll have the vet call me later. I really do not want tapeworms my self and Lucky is sleeping outside because she keeps dropping worm segments all over the place! I am afraid to touch her litter box...Maybe ill pay my dad $50 to clean it. That's whay I do when Lucky gets a hairball.. LOL...I am very worried about her..and my family! NO ONE WANTS WORMS! 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It would be unusual. Since they are carried by fleas and Lucky is pregnant, you'll have to consult a vet. 



> Are tapeworms from my cat a danger to me or my family?
> 
> Humans can become infected with tapeworms, although infection is rare because it is established by ingestion of a flea. Most reported cases have involved children The risk for human infection with Dipylidium caninum is quite small but does exist.
> 
> ...


----------

